# Hello!!



## Ghostluva (Mar 2, 2011)

A big hello to my fellow haunt lovers! So glad I found this site!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Ghostluva


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Howdy and welcome Ghostluva! 

Love the name, btw!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome! So glad you found us too.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Ghostluva!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi & Welcome! :googly:


----------

